# dude...



## likespaphs (Jun 18, 2006)

i just got lost for a while on flickr (and probably later on a different site) just by typing "slipper orchid" or "paph" or the like into the search box
there's a lot of misidentification, though...


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

I see you're working hard today....


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> I see you're working hard today....



same words, different order...
(it's too darn hot to be in the greenhouse much, though...)


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> same words, different order...



Touche!


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2006)

Came across this site this morning. Kinda helpful.
Though I still haven't found a halfway decent photo of what I've been hunting for lately. 

http://www.picsearch.com/search.cgi?aui=1&q=&anim=both&color=both&size=1p


----------

